# Replacing the tension bolt on a Brooks saddle? - What's the trick?



## SlowIsMe (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a Brooks saddle and the tension bolt sheered in half. So I got my hands on a new one, but my problem is actually trying to squeeze the thing into place. The saddle has been without tension for many months. Is there some trick for actually getting this damn thing into it "seated" into both circular holes? It seems like there is no 'safe' way to spread the rail assembly away from the front brass notch-piece.

Has anyone done this before?


----------



## paulrad9 (Sep 25, 2005)

Your best option is to get one of the shorter Brooks tension bolts and use that. Check out the accessories page on the Wallbike site


----------



## unit (Jun 11, 2008)

Personally, I would order up some rivets through a Brooks dealer and drill the ones out of the rear of the saddle. This will take all the tension off the nose (as the shovel/rail will be free from the leather).

Put the bolt in place, then hammer the rivets like they did in the factory.

Option B would involve finding a qualified individual to have a look (look for a leather craftsman, or saddle maker, or shoe repair guy/cobbler).

Option C would involve contacting Brooks.


----------



## Tsjakka (Jul 3, 2016)

Here is what worked for me. I took an old t-shirt and made it wet. Then I wrung it out hard. I wrapped it around the saddle and let it sit for 20-30 minutes.
To insert the bolt, I used a woodblock to straighten the leather, a lashing belt to lift the end of the bolt and a 10mm tube-like spanner to push the bolt down into the hole. The tricky part is to push down the woodblock and the sadddle frame, pull up the lashing belt and press down the spanner all at the same time.









The next day I was riding like a king again.


----------

